# Freckletone vs. Peachstock



## stuntpilot (Feb 27, 2006)

I wanted a replacement for Peachstock and the SA gave me Freckletone. It's so brown and non-peachy! Any rec's for a better replacement? Even non-mac? Thanks.


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 27, 2006)

I love peachstock!


----------



## lovejam (Feb 28, 2006)

Why not just get Peachstock? It's a PRO color now, but even if there isn't a PRO store near you, you can call them and order it. So, you can still get it.


----------



## stuntpilot (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Why not just get Peachstock? It's a PRO color now, but even if there isn't a PRO store near you, you can call them and order it. So, you can still get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh how awesome! I wonder why the SA didn't tell me what. LOL. Thanks so much!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 1, 2006)

wow just checked the pro website and i had no idea that fleshpot and peachstock were both procolours, i thought they had just dicontinued! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must check them out next week at london's pro store


----------

